# Sixpack Menace Pedale



## Montanez (23. Juli 2011)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Pedalen? Lagerqualität, Grip usw. Muss fürs neue Rad auch neue Pedalen anschaffen und wollte mal hören ob die schon jemand fährt. Sehen gut aus und der Preis ist gut! Deutlich günstiger als die Icon! Auch gefällt mir das noch 2 Pins  in der Mitte angebracht sind. Fahre momentan die Shimano DX, die dürften die meisten ja kennen. Die sind extrem zuverlässig und robust, aber passen optisch nicht an den neuen Hobel, außerdem würd ich gerne mal was neues probieren. Und sie erlauben es nicht den Schuh (5 10 Impact) ohne anheben auf dem Pedal zu verrücken oder leicht zu drehen, no way. wenn man einmal gut steht ist das auch super, aber oft stört es mich an technischen Stellen wenn der Fuß nicht gleich auf anhieb sitzt. Wär spitze wenn da einer was zu sagen könnte, nehme auch gerne andere Vorschläge an wenn sie aus der selben Preisklasse kommen!


----------



## Montanez (24. Juli 2011)

Hat die Dinger noch keiner oder bin ich nur zu ungeduldig? 
Bin wie gesagt auch für alternativen offen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tierpfleger (8. August 2011)

Hi Montanez,
wollte mir die auch holen,bin aber irgendwie immoment noch unschlüssig.
Sind die Pedalen jetzt für DH oder nicht oder FR ?
Will auch nur wissen ob die für den bereich gegeignet sind ?
Weißt du denn jetzt ob die gut sind oder nicht?

MFG ,
tierpfleger


----------



## Montanez (8. August 2011)

Hab sie vor ner Zeit bestellt aber sind noch immer nicht da. Werden aber diese Woche kommen denke ich. Wenn ich mehr weiß geb ich bescheid. Denke es ist ein robustes Pedal mit gutem Grip. Kein Leichtbau halt, aber davon halte ich eh nicht viel. Sieht den Icon ja ähnlich, nur das es noch zusätzliche Pins in der Mitte hat, eben etwas dicker und massiver ist und die Hälfte kostet.


----------



## tierpfleger (8. August 2011)

Hi,
habe sie mir gerade bestellt 
ma gucken wie sie sind 

MFG
tierpfleger


----------



## Montanez (9. August 2011)

Also meine sind gerade eingetroffen und ich schicke sie gleich zurück. Links und rechts am Achsende bauen sind die Lageraufnahmen HÖHER (!!!) als die Pins. Mir meinem Impact steh ich nur auf diesen und kann frei übers Pedal gleiten. Meiner Meinung nach ein gewaltiger Konstruktionsfehler. Schade, von der Größe der Trittfläche, der Anordnung der Pins und Optik her haben sie mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Montanez (10. August 2011)

Hab vorhin mal ein Bild gemacht, da kann man sehn was ich meine. Also meine Impact berühren die Pins nicht da sie nur auf den Erhöhungen stehen. Man kann bestenfalls nach vorne und hinten kippeln und da ein paar Pins erwischen...Käse...ich nehm jetzt die DMR Vault oder Icons.


----------



## Penske1 (7. September 2011)

Hallöchen

Ich hatte auch vor, mir diese Pedale zu kaufen. Der Konstruktionsfehler klingt natürlich erstmal gar nicht gut.
Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Pedale auf dem Foto genau die gleichen sind wie diese hier: Link
Das große "S" und auch die äußere Schraube sehen etwas anders aus. Und bei den Bildern von meinem Link kann ich auch nicht so richtig erkennen ob die Beule auch noch da ist oder ob es abgeflacht ist.

Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen?

Danke!


----------



## Hacky 2003 (7. September 2011)

Hallo Penske1
Vergrösser mal das Bild. Wenn du richtig schaust siehst du die Erhebung aber schon oder ab zum Augenarzt.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## durchi (7. September 2011)

Hi

Ich hab die Pedale und bin echt zufrieden damit.
Musste dafür aber neue Pins rein machen.
Mit M4 x 10 steh ich nur noch auf den Pins und hab en super Halt.
Kosten im Baumarkt nich mal 3 Euro

Gruß Durchi


----------



## Montanez (8. September 2011)

Da seh ich den sinn nicht nur auf den Pins zu stehen!
und ja das sind genau die auf dem bild. hÃ¤tte man es auf dem produktbild besser erkennen kÃ¶nnen hÃ¤tte ich sie erst garnicht gekauft!
hab letztens die DMR Vault bei CRC fÃ¼r 68â¬ ergattert, die sind der wahnsinn, vom grip wie von der verarbeitung! und bedeutend leichter fÃ¼r die dies interessiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (12. September 2011)

Ich habe auch die Menace und bin mit ihnen sehr zufrieden. Ob die Erhöhung ein Konstruktionsfehler ist weiß ich nicht. Ich muss mal ein besseres Foto davon machen. Die Erhöhung ist mir garnicht als störend oder als negativ aufgefallen bzw muss ich erstmal schauen ob da wirklich eine Erhöhung ist, könnte ich jetzt garnicht mal sagen. 

Die menace haben mir sogar mit ihren kürzeren Pins und den Pins in der Mitte besser gefallen als die Icons im direkten Vergleich im Laden. Meine Freerider haben auch einen sehr guten halt. Wenn man den vorderen Bereich des Schuhs aufliegen hat kann man mit leichten anheben der Zehen die Schuhposition leicht korrigieren. Sobald ich aber Stehe oder den mittleren Bereich der Sohle aufliegen habe kann ich den Schuh aber nicht mehr verdrehen. Selbst beim versuch eines drehs nach links oder rechts bewegt sich nichts. Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit ihnen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das man mit solch großen Flatpedals so gut Druck beim treten aufbauen kann wie mit der harten Sohle von Klickschuhen.
Mir gefällt auch die große Aufliegefläche. Das ist deutlich angenehmer als mit den Pedalen von meinem Stadtrad.

Hier kann man sie sehen. Aber auch hier kann ich keine deutliche erhöhung erkennen. Ich schau mir das aber noch genauer am Bike an.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (12. September 2011)

Meine haben auch diese Erhöhung an der Seite. Ich denke die Pins in der Mitte sind deshalb extra angebaut. Wenn man in der Mitte der Sohle steht ist die Sohle so schmal das man quasi neben diesen Stegen steht.
Wer aber auch den vorderen Bereich komplett aufliegen haben möchte der sollte sich wirklich besser nach etwas anderem umschauen. Für mich ist das ok so.

Nun ja man könnte auch längere Pins (wie die Icons diese haben) auch bei den Menace einsetzen. Aber dann kann man auch gleich die Icons kaufen ohne diese Wölbung. Die Menace verlieren auch schnell an Farbe. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt schaut an einer Ecke schon das Komplette Metall unter der Farbe durch ist mir gerade aufgefallen...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (17. September 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Nach der ersten Ausfahrt schaut an einer Ecke schon das Komplette Metall unter der Farbe durch ist mir gerade aufgefallen...



Die Farbe an einer Seite ist nur ab weil ich mit dem Pedal noch ab und zu aufsetze. Ich muss mich erst noch ein wenig an die breiten Pedale gewöhnen.

Ansonsten ist die Wölbung praktisch da man den Fuß drehen kann ohne den Schuh wirklich vom Pedal komplett ab zu heben in dem man den Schuh schräg anhebt und die aufliegende Schräge auf der Erhebung lässt.


----------

